# Best overall appetite suppressant?



## transcend2007 (Sep 3, 2012)

Back in the day (2002) I took an ECA stack before ephedra was banned that worked incredibly well for me.  It suppressed my appetite while simultaneously giving me energy.

Can anyone recommend something that really works well today?


----------



## AndroSport (Sep 3, 2012)

Well - you can still get your hands on those kind of stacks if you wish and there are some thing from research chem sponsors you can get I'm sure.

Also nicotine works.. gum etc.


----------



## Pikiki (Sep 3, 2012)

ECA stack is available thru MP, I got one for the wife but she stop using it cause was too strong for her.


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 3, 2012)

..to strong...that sounds good...lol

Do you know MP's combo of E - C & A

I believe Xenadrine's old formula (my fav) was 20mg of ephedra and 200mg of caffeine (cant remember what the aspirin content was).


----------



## Lulu66 (Sep 4, 2012)

Ya an eca should any research company should work good for u. U can also do the bronchaid, caffeine, aspirin stack for a lot cheaper. This way you have the flexibility of adjusting individual doses on the different compounds to suit your individual needs. This is what i use and works like a charm.
The bronkaids are 25mg ephedrine ea
The caffeine pille normally 200mg ea
The aspirinn just get like the 325mg and split them.

The old school xenadrine was good shit. I still have two unopened bottles right next to my animal stacks with androstenedione.


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 4, 2012)

Lulu, how old are those unopen bottles - lol?

I like your idea of buying the individual compounds.  There seems to be some research stating that aspirin may slow down muscle growth and not needed to get the appetite suppression or energy boost.  I am going to check out Bronkaids and caffeine pill availability in my local area.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Sep 4, 2012)

ECA, ECY or Phentermine (the last one has sides).  There is also sibutramine (Meridia).  I took it years ago and it worked really well without sides (it acts like Prozac).


----------



## RowdyBrad (Sep 4, 2012)

EC stack was a godsend for me.

Stay off the aspirin though, works fine without.

1 bronkaid and 1 200mg caffeine pill. I still have some sheets, I can't do stims anymore lol.


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 4, 2012)

I am going to try this stack!  How many times per day can I take that?



RowdyBrad said:


> EC stack was a godsend for me.
> 
> Stay off the aspirin though, works fine without.
> 
> 1 bronkaid and 1 200mg caffeine pill. I still have some sheets, I can't do stims anymore lol.


----------



## outlaw1015 (Sep 4, 2012)

new to this forum just thought id give out something. i always used oxyelite pro helped out a lot to suppress my appetite.
check that out


----------



## 63Vette (Sep 4, 2012)

RowdyBrad said:


> EC stack was a godsend for me.
> 
> *Stay off the aspirin though, works fine without.*
> 
> 1 bronkaid and 1 200mg caffeine pill. I still have some sheets, I can't do stims anymore lol.



This ^^^^^^ 

And the best non chemical appetite suppressant is a picture of Rosie O'Donnell naked.


----------



## TheLupinator (Sep 5, 2012)

transcend2007 said:


> I am going to try this stack!  How many times per day can I take that?



start with 2 half servings. half a bronkaid (12.5mg) + half a caffeine pill (100mg) taken 2x day. Then you can build up to 3 full servings per day...don't stay at that dose for over 2 weeks.. you build up a tolerance pretty quick.. and pyramid back down so you avoid feeling lethargic


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 6, 2012)

That makes sense 319.  I had not though about pyramiding up or down.

Where is the best place to pick up some Bronkaid and caffeine pills?


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 7, 2012)

I just googled it and saw that drugstore.com had both Bronkaid and caffeine all for under $20 bucks.


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 9, 2012)

Place my order and they sent me a request to send over my photo ID.....wtf??

I sent it....should be coming in early next week.


----------



## eatspinach (Sep 18, 2012)

I was prescribed phentermine 37.5 mg. But I don't like to take them every day because I build up a tolerance FAST! Works great though if I just take them every 2 or 3 days. Will power between days. Eca sometimes.  But I don't like stims too much since I take clonazepam for anxiety.


----------

